# Charolais Vs Angus



## robert23239

Hello All,

I am down here in the southeast in the Carolinas. Even though there are a lot of Charolais raised down here, Angus is King. When at the cattle auction very few Charolais will be seen and usually the price on a Charolais is always lower vs the same Angus Heifer. Was at an auction last week and some heifers were bringing 1.40. It seems like the Charolais is lot more populated in the midwest than down here. Is the Angus king in all markets or is this just a Southeast thing?


----------



## ontario hay man

Its wierd here. The 1 auction they pay more for angus then you go 45 mins the other way they pay more for charolais. I cant figure it out. Buyers cant seem to explain it to me. Its usually about .05/lbs. So guys with mixed herds sort and go to both sales. The dumbest thing is the biggest buyers attend both sales, buy both breeds but will pay more at the one place then the other.


----------



## Tim/South

Order buyers want Angus so we produce black calves. You will still see a lot of Charolais cows running with an Angus bull. Those calves will be black, silver or yellow. They grow off very fast and wean big. Here they will bring a premium.

Most everything is selling well right now. Herefords and calves with too much ear seem to be discounted the most.

One order buyer told me if the hide was black then he could call it an Angus because it had some Angus in it somewhere.

I check different online sales from all around the country on DVAuctions. Black calves are the ticket. Charolais cross calves are usually right up there with them.

The highest selling pen I have seen locally was a pen of "silver bullet" Charolais cross steers.


----------



## hog987

The order buyers will buy what ever there customer wants. Now I have feed all different breeds of cattle and a cross bred will always grow faster. the cross breds that usually grow the fastest are one crossed with either limo or Simmental. In the foot hills of alberta Herefords are still a very popular breed.

But angus is like John Deere. They both have good marketing for there product.

In truth all the breeds over time are becoming more and more like each other. Its getting harder to tell the breed just based on color weither black or red or what ever.


----------

